# Pristobrycon Maculipinnis



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres a few snaps of my Pristo. I've just moved her to a new tank, give planted a go.

Excuse the chimple.

Cheers. I'm still on the lookout for more, I WILL breed these fish. (Any help getting more - appreciated.)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful P. Mac, congrats!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks, she's just shy of 9", so she's the biggest I know. I only know of 2, and they have both been mine


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that's not something you see everyday!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PygoShlee said:


> Thanks, she's just shy of 9", so she's the biggest I know. I only know of 2, and they have both been mine


I had one 4" long a few years ago and the only alive specimen i know in Venezuela is a 6-7" specimen from a friend (Oliver Blatnik)... you are a lucky guy


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, if you hear of anymore, I'm desperate to get more. I've been trying quite a few contacts with no luck


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PygoShlee said:


> Well, if you hear of anymore, I'm desperate to get more. I've been trying quite a few contacts with no luck


Maybe in Europe







... even for me it's very hard to find careospinus or maculipinnis... piranha is no longer profitable for Venezuelan exporters (because of the exchange control) so no one is doing it now... i will try to get some once rainy season finish but i won't be able to export them...


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well, if you hear of anymore, I'm desperate to get more. I've been trying quite a few contacts with no luck


Maybe in Europe







... even for me it's very hard to find careospinus or maculipinnis... piranha is no longer profitable for Venezuelan exporters (because of the exchange control) so no one is doing it now... i will try to get some once rainy season finish but i won't be able to export them...
[/quote]

I am in Europe, UK to be precise. I got 2 from the late NickG, the first one died within 2 days. The second is still in the Uk (had her for 3 years) and this one I've had for 3 years aswell.

I tried Co-Habbing them for a while. If you check my YouTube channel (HERE there is plenty of videos of my oldest Pristo, the Co-hab and all my other P's.

Its a shame you can't export, I'd take them straight away. Perhaps I'll try come fish for my own one day


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PygoShlee said:


> Well, if you hear of anymore, I'm desperate to get more. I've been trying quite a few contacts with no luck


Maybe in Europe







... even for me it's very hard to find careospinus or maculipinnis... piranha is no longer profitable for Venezuelan exporters (because of the exchange control) so no one is doing it now... i will try to get some once rainy season finish but i won't be able to export them...
[/quote]

I am in Europe, UK to be precise. I got 2 from the late NickG, the first one died within 2 days. The second is still in the Uk (had her for 3 years) and this one I've had for 3 years aswell.

I tried Co-Habbing them for a while. If you check my YouTube channel (HERE there is plenty of videos of my oldest Pristo, the Co-hab and all my other P's.

Its a shame you can't export, I'd take them straight away. Perhaps I'll try come fish for my own one day








[/quote]

The problem is you need a license to export these fish... if i ever get maculipinnis again you will notice once i post the pics on P-Fury







... maybe then i will find a way to send some to you through any venezuelan fish exporter...


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well, if you hear of anymore, I'm desperate to get more. I've been trying quite a few contacts with no luck


Maybe in Europe







... even for me it's very hard to find careospinus or maculipinnis... piranha is no longer profitable for Venezuelan exporters (because of the exchange control) so no one is doing it now... i will try to get some once rainy season finish but i won't be able to export them...
[/quote]

I am in Europe, UK to be precise. I got 2 from the late NickG, the first one died within 2 days. The second is still in the Uk (had her for 3 years) and this one I've had for 3 years aswell.

I tried Co-Habbing them for a while. If you check my YouTube channel (HERE there is plenty of videos of my oldest Pristo, the Co-hab and all my other P's.

Its a shame you can't export, I'd take them straight away. Perhaps I'll try come fish for my own one day








[/quote]

The problem is you need a license to export these fish... i ever get maculipinnis again you will notice once i post the pics on P-Fury







... maybe then i will find a way to send some to you through any venezuelan fish exporter...
[/quote]

That would be incredible if possible.

Please keep me updated


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

... and the one from Oliver Blatnik is not for sale... i offer him a TON of money but he didn't accepted...











PygoShlee said:


> That would be incredible if possible.
> 
> Please keep me updated


I will


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

It's annoying as theres an old classifieds advert from 4 years ago, some guy had 3 for sale for £1000. I've tried him a while back, but no response. I think another member got hold of him though, and typically had no idea where they went.

Trust me to want to co-hab and breed the most expensive, and one of the rarest Piranhas.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

PygoShlee said:


> It's annoying as theres an old classifieds advert from 4 years ago, some guy had 3 for sale for £1000. I've tried him a while back, but no response. I think another member got hold of him though, and typically had no idea where they went.
> 
> *Trust me to want to co-hab and breed the most expensive, and one of the rarest Piranhas*.


... and maybe the prettiest one...


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Thats true. Close call by the Careospinus though


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

True


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> That would be incredible if possible.
> 
> Please keep me updated


I will








[/quote]

I stuck there


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to tell on your photos but check out opefe on that species and look at anal fin to see what sex your piranha is. Its 1 of the 2 species sexually dimorphic.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice looking maculipinnis, congrats you have rare piranha


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Hard to tell on your photos but check out opefe on that species and look at anal fin to see what sex your piranha is. Its 1 of the 2 species sexually dimorphic.


Going by opefe, it's a she. Same with my other one aswell, shame really or I would have never sold it!

Cheers guys.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Heres my old 2 together.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very rare and beautiful specimen!...







...Your Pristo Mac rocks like a NEUROSIS concert!!!....


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow, that is one stunning fish, congrats on the pickup!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Pick up almost 3 years ago, thanks


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice specimen you have.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you









Hope she grows to the supposed 12"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How did you determine that it is a female?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Ja said:


> How did you determine that it is a female?


http://www.opefe.com/pira_sex.html


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice fish man


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice fish, don't see any posted these days.


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys.

Seriously if ANYONE heres ANYTHING about one for sale, doesnt matter wherabouts, im interested.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wheres p-man,,

he loves these fish


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

crazy looking piranha (in a good way)


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

She's a keeper!!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------

